# Found 2 Trojan horse Proxy.AHIY files



## wombat evolved (Jul 11, 2009)

HI, i recently got an AVG notification: threat detected Trojan horse Proxy.AHIY i scanned my c drive and found the two files infected
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\Google ToolbarUser_FCDD4C5F33EE805C.exe
and 
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Google ToolbarUser.exe

The day before i got this threat messsage i got a notification saying my anti-virus wasnt active and when i went into avg user interface to turn it back on it wouldnt work. restarted my laptop and the mesaage didnt come up. but AVG always says YOU ARE PROTECTED but i get viruses. 

How do i get avg to actually protect me?

why are these viruses attached to google files? 

and what steps do i take to get rid of it?
Thanks


----------



## tdk1988 (Sep 9, 2009)

personally i tell you one thing
better without an antivirus than using avg
i reccomend you to remove avg and use some antivirus like quickheal 
hey microsoft security essentials is also a good one 
it is free for windows users and works perfectly its two months i have been using it and no problems at all till now


----------



## scordle (Sep 9, 2009)

From the AVG forums - 


Unfortunately, the current virus database version may detect the mentioned virus on some legitimate applications. We can confirm that it is a false alarm. We would like to inform you that the false positive will be removed in the next Definitions update. Please update your AVG and if a new Definitions update was downloaded, check whether the file is still detected. 

If you need to restore deleted files from AVG Virus Vault you can do it this way: 
- Open AVG user interface.
- Choose "Virus Vault" option from the "History" menu.
- Locate the file that was incorrectly removed and select it (one click).
- Click on the "Restore" button.

We are sorry for the inconvenience.

Thanks

***************
AVG Team


----------



## Antzattsf (Sep 9, 2009)

I experienced the same warnings after the latest update of AVG and am running google tool bar.

Not sure the above works, as AVG doesn't seem to remove the googletoolbaruser.exe even though it appears in the vault. (if you try and restore it it tells warns you of overwriting the original, which it can't seem to do because of permissions). For now the best fix is probably to role back to the previous virus database and wait for the next update which (may) rectify this.

If you select tools, advanced settings, then select update and manage, you'll find a button to revert to the previous data base (assuming you didn't clean it).

This worked for me.


----------



## Antzattsf (Sep 9, 2009)

They have now fixed this with a new Data base release, so if you are experiencing this problem, check for updates. Mine did it quietly all by itself. If I haven't turned the computer on yesterday I would never have experienced this problem!!!

Don't mess with google tool bar, it's nothing to do with it.

last update: 10/09/10:38am GMT
Virus database: 270.13.89/2359
AVG version: 8.5.409

Works fine. (Although I keep the AVG tool bar off which doesn't prevent surf shield or active search from working).

Is this solved now?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

The free version of AVG has been known to miss viruses / trojans as I see systems in my shop all the time infected and they are using AVG Free. 
You cant expect to install an anti-virus and presume your protected 24-7 as no anti-virus is 100% effective or guarantees your system to not get infected.
You as the user also must be aware of your surfing habits. Along with other anti-spyware programs install you can keep your system virus/trojan-free.

If your tired of dealing with rogue software, spyware and malware, try using Sandboxie.
Sandboxie runs your programs in an isolated space which prevents them from making permanent changes to other programs and data in your computer. Im not saying install this then go porn surfing but be aware of what you click on and the pop-ups that invade your viewing area.


----------



## wombat evolved (Jul 11, 2009)

ok thanks for the advice, ive downloaded avast free edition. do you know if thats any good or wheather there are better free editions around (yes im cheap). also heard about avira and looked on forums but there are mixed reviews of all 3.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Check out Panda Cloud


----------

